# Calling advanced aas users to try a product out



## MattPorter (Aug 27, 2012)

I would like a competitor or someone who has built a damn impressive physique

that has considerable experience to try out a product for me.

If you are running testosterone, NPP, deca, EQ etc....

I would like you to stack AndroHard (which is a DHT hormone) to your cycle.

If you are using proviron or masteron this wont be validated.

I have guys at Promuscle using AndroHard with their cycles and they like it alot and

I want to get advanced guys over here to see that this stuff is legit and delivers high blood levels 

of DHT. Will control bloat, E2, and increase aggression for training.

Please let me know if genuinely interested?

-Matt


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 27, 2012)

Word is that stuff aint cheap boss man.


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 27, 2012)

what's the price range? 

http://www.isteroids.com/


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 27, 2012)

^I believe around $100


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 27, 2012)

why would an advanced user choose androhard over proviron or masteron?


----------



## nby (Aug 27, 2012)

Prohormones...


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 28, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> why would an advanced user choose androhard over proviron or masteron?



Sounds like it could be free if you're jerked


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 28, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> why would an advanced user choose androhard over proviron or masteron?



Because Androsterone is actually HIGHER androgenic ratio than drostanalone or mesterlone due to the methyl-modifications of both proviron and masteron

They in fact --- never make to DHT due to this modification........

Androsterone/EpiAndrosterone in AndroHard will sky rocket DHT blood levels more effectively for anti-aromatase defense and aggression etc....

The price is ---- nothing if someone would be genuinely interested in trying this compound and giving feedback.

-Matt


----------



## teezhay (Aug 28, 2012)

No sense in throwing away weeks of my life on something like this, when I could be using something that's actually conducive to achievement.


----------



## sityslicker (Aug 28, 2012)

teezhay said:


> No sense in throwing away weeks of my life on something like this, when I could be using something that's actually conducive to achievement.



Well guess that is good for those who are a little more open minded. 

Matt, ygpm. Thanks.


----------



## teezhay (Aug 28, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> Well guess that is good for those who are a little more open minded.
> 
> Matt, ygpm. Thanks.



Interesting, this is the very first time I have ever seen the term "open-minded" used as a synonym for "retarded."


----------



## oufinny (Aug 28, 2012)

I have used AndroHard, though it was not 500mg of Masteron it did have a very similar effect.  If you don't want to take the offer, don't, no need to be a dick to a board sponsor.


----------



## sityslicker (Aug 28, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Interesting, this is the very first time I have ever seen the term "open-minded" used as a synonym for "retarded."



Why would you come here and post negatively without even ever trying this product. Is there something I'm missing? Its ok to be skeptical and even post that you are, but to be flat out rude and act as if your a badass know it all, only leads me to believe you are a poser.

You don't know how effective something is until you've run it yourself or know many that have. In this case, many haven't. I understand Matt is a business man, but at the same time he is a legit bber and I believe contest coach. If he is saying this product is good and offering to have someone try it at no cost there has to be something there. Think about it, why would he want to give away a bullshit product exclusively to a 


> competitor or someone who has built a damn impressive physique


 for a review, if its going to be shit. If I knew my product was crap and I still wanted to promote it, I sure as hell wouldn't want either of the above running it, they'd see through the bullshit after a week or two in.

This is my reasoning for choosing the words open minded. You never know...


----------



## teezhay (Aug 28, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I have used AndroHard, though it was not 500mg of Masteron it did have a very similar effect.  If you don't want to take the offer, don't, no need to be a dick to a board sponsor.



I don't think they need you to try and shut me up. When people advertise publicly, they're welcoming a public response - however varied in nature it may be. And ultimately, I don't think Matt or anyone else from Primordial has a problem with that. Regardless of how vehemently we've disagreed in the past, they're always prepared to have a real discussion, and they don't care to try and silence me or anyone else who is critical of their products. Wish I could say the same for every business, but unfortunately I can't.

That being said, I stand by my words. Primordial's slogan "we created the best steroids in the world" (or something to that effect) is a shameless joke at best, and their products aren't a viable alternative to legitimate steroids. That is all.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 29, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I don't think they need you to try and shut me up. When people advertise publicly, they're welcoming a public response - however varied in nature it may be. And ultimately, I don't think Matt or anyone else from Primordial has a problem with that. Regardless of how vehemently we've disagreed in the past, they're always prepared to have a real discussion, and they don't care to try and silence me or anyone else who is critical of their products. Wish I could say the same for every business, but unfortunately I can't.



^^^This is actually quite true and a respectable answer


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 29, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I don't think they need you to try and shut me up. When people advertise publicly, they're welcoming a public response - however varied in nature it may be. And ultimately, I don't think Matt or anyone else from Primordial has a problem with that. Regardless of how vehemently we've disagreed in the past, they're always prepared to have a real discussion, and they don't care to try and silence me or anyone else who is critical of their products. Wish I could say the same for every business, but unfortunately I can't.




Unfortunately, you become silenced only to find a different thread and a different angle. There is a point when it becomes headache forming and not quite worth the attention you attempt to gather. Considering we have have competitors regularly using some of our products (you can follow their logs on multiple boards), I would venture to say these products are supportive of reaching one's goals. Don't take the high and mighty route, I can put money down that these guys are showing better physiques than the typical AndroSeries doubter. Notice how it is the same 2-3 guys that have a hard on for our threads (you, Vibrant, etc...). It certainly does get old. 

I hope to see someone take Matt up on this offer and put AndroHard to the test. I have no doubt of it's performance and ability to impress the person who will use it. It is one of our largest selling items for a reason.


----------



## plifter198 (Aug 29, 2012)

im interested...dont have an insane physique but i have used mast so i could draw a good comparison.  currently 4 weeks into my cycle of 500-750g test/week.


----------



## ryansm (Aug 30, 2012)

plifter198 said:


> im interested...dont have an insane physique but i have used mast so i could draw a good comparison.  currently 4 weeks into my cycle of 500-750g test/week.



If you are a strength athlete then you will enjoy AH


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 30, 2012)

sityslicker said:


> Why would you come here and post negatively without even ever trying this product. Is there something I'm missing? Its ok to be skeptical and even post that you are, but to be flat out rude and act as if your a badass know it all, only leads me to believe you are a poser.
> 
> You don't know how effective something is until you've run it yourself or know many that have. In this case, many haven't. I understand Matt is a business man, but at the same time he is a legit bber and I believe contest coach. If he is saying this product is good and offering to have someone try it at no cost there has to be something there. Think about it, why would he want to give away a bullshit product exclusively to a  for a review, if its going to be shit. If I knew my product was crap and I still wanted to promote it, I sure as hell wouldn't want either of the above running it, they'd see through the bullshit after a week or two in.
> 
> This is my reasoning for choosing the words open minded. You never know...




You "get it."

When you personally have trust in a product then you promote it ---- some guys will push sugar for money --- but they lack character, integrity, honesty and respect. If BS'ing comes natural to the person -- then you must open your eyes and trust your instincts.

I am too mental to give bad advice and sleep at night Ill think karma will get me and then blame the next bad thing on what I did.....not my style...

-Matt


----------



## MattPorter (Aug 31, 2012)

I want to show everyone proof that AndroHard will boost your DHT and 3a-Androstanediol blood levels off the charts.

Luckily, our owner (Eric) was our lab rat and got his blood drawn 9 times in 1 day!!!! 

He ingested Androhard and kept drawing blood every hour to see if an increase in DHT and 3aDIOL was significant.

the peak level for DHT shot up to *138ng/dL* & peak level of 3aDIOL shot up to* 6148 ng/dL

-Matt*


----------



## ryansm (Aug 31, 2012)

Demonstrates the efficacy of our delivery system


----------



## ryansm (Sep 4, 2012)

Still interested any takers?


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 4, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> I want to show everyone proof that AndroHard will boost your DHT and 3a-Androstanediol blood levels off the charts.
> 
> Luckily, our owner (Eric) was our lab rat and got his blood drawn 9 times in 1 day!!!!
> 
> ...



I still am amazed everytime I see these. Amazing effeciency for a DSHEA compliant prohormone.


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 5, 2012)

People on steroidology are starting to understand the quality of these products....mainly AndroHard, AndroDrive, & AndroLean....the others get cancelled out by higher dosed injectables.

-Matt


----------



## ryansm (Sep 6, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> People on steroidology are starting to understand the quality of these products....mainly AndroHard, AndroDrive, & AndroLean....the others get cancelled out by higher dosed injectables.
> 
> -Matt



AndroHard is certainly the favorite among those listed, truly a great addition to traditional AAS cycles


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 6, 2012)

ryansm said:


> AndroHard is certainly the favorite among those listed, truly a great addition to traditional AAS cycles




...or any cycle for that matter...


----------



## longworthb (Sep 6, 2012)

Pm sent Matt. I've expressed my doubt of pp products but I'd run an unbiased log just to try it


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 7, 2012)

Bump. Hope to get some attention to this and curious to see who Matt chooses.


----------



## longworthb (Sep 7, 2012)

The reason for me wanting to try it is I keep a low single dig bf year round and if your going to see results it would be at a low bf


----------



## DOBE (Sep 7, 2012)

teezhay said:


> No sense in throwing away weeks of my life on something like this, when I could be using something that's actually conducive to achievement.



Teez, Mat was looking for competitors or those of us who have an impressive physique. Sorry bro, you're out.


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 8, 2012)

^^

LOL

Email me your forum handle and I'll see what I can do..

matt.porter@primordialperformance.com

-Matt


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 8, 2012)

Matt.
I'm not a competitor but I do pretty fair in the gym. I have strong committment and have been doing this for 30+ years.
I have all things in hand to start my cycle soon and it will consist of test cyp, tren E and just a bit of deca for joint relief.
On the front side I will do a moderate amount of d-bol. This cycle will be for 12 weeks so at week 11-14 I will include b-bol again while clearing.
At week 8 I will increase the cyp and tren just a bit to maximize my gains.
I would enjoy taking your product as I think it would be a good addition to this coming cycle.
HCG will be run throughout starting at week 2 and up until PCT. Arimadex will be my ai until PCT then I will switch to aromasin with clomid.
Because I choose to include a bit of dec AND am taking tren I will use cabergoline during cycle @ .5mgs 2 x wkly and all the way through PCT.
I kinda enjoy the sexual benifits of caber.LOL
I have lots of experience with differant compounds and have run most everything before. 
Thank you Matt.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> Matt.
> I'm not a competitor but I do pretty fair in the gym. I have strong committment and have been doing this for 30+ years.
> I have all things in hand to start my cycle soon and it will consist of test cyp, tren E and just a bit of deca for joint relief.
> On the front side I will do a moderate amount of d-bol. This cycle will be for 12 weeks so at week 11-14 I will include b-bol again while clearing.
> ...



Vote for Roaddkingg!


----------



## ryansm (Sep 8, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> Matt.
> I'm not a competitor but I do pretty fair in the gym. I have strong committment and have been doing this for 30+ years.
> I have all things in hand to start my cycle soon and it will consist of test cyp, tren E and just a bit of deca for joint relief.
> On the front side I will do a moderate amount of d-bol. This cycle will be for 12 weeks so at week 11-14 I will include b-bol again while clearing.
> ...



Hopefully Matt gets back to you bud I think you would be a great fit for it


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks Captn & ryansm.
Heck yea, I think it would be a good addition to this coming cycle.
I will give it a go.
With a name like ANDROHARD and cabergoline this could be fun. I will warn my girlfriend. LOL


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 8, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> Thanks Captn & ryansm.
> Heck yea, I think it would be a good addition to this coming cycle.
> I will give it a go.
> With a name like ANDROHARD and cabergoline this could be fun. *I will warn my girlfriend.* LOL


You certainly should. 

Bump for MAtt.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 10, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> Thanks Captn & ryansm.
> Heck yea, I think it would be a good addition to this coming cycle.
> I will give it a go.
> With a name like ANDROHARD and cabergoline this could be fun. I will warn my girlfriend. LOL



Try shooting him a PM


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 10, 2012)

ryansm said:


> Try shooting him a PM



Ill shoot him an email.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks bro.
I have, just waiting to hear something.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 10, 2012)

I hope there is always a couple compounds that will emerge from all this banning that will be worth something. M1T was for real, and a few others were also. Most were pure junk and it was good to see them go. Never got into pro-homones and the like, but found out that there were a very few that might be worth taking. The rest I learned were just big side effects with little else to offer. I love test. No problems with it except getting muscles to big.Haha


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 10, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> Thanks bro.
> I have, just waiting to hear something.




I am here!

Roadking --- that is a nice cycle there -- 2 19-nors --very anabolic.

Did you email me? I would like to see what you think of this product and give an honest cycle log/review/

-Matt


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Matt I will E-mail you right now with my info.
The only reason I feel confident about two 19 nor compounds at the same time is the deca will be very low just for joint relief.
I plan on only about 200mgs od deca wkly. The test and tren will be doing the work.
I will have big strength gains and want it included so I dont have any joint issues.
I will also drop the tren and deca the last two wks and do a bit longer than normal PCT. 
Your product will be a nice addition.
Thank you


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hope this works out.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 12, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Hope this works out.





Heretostudy said:


> Coming from the company who charge the same price for poorly dosed Halodrol, but market it towards women. But who's counting.





Heretostudy said:


> Also to extend on the marketing comments by Right Hook, how many bottles of free products do we give out a year? Maybe 5-7. We focus our marketing on ad placements. Other companies focus their marketing on sending out 25 bottles a month for loggers. How many sponsored reviews do you see go negative? Maybe 5%, if that? Wouldn't you say banner ads are a bit more of a respectful way to advertise your company than overwhelming the review section with a bunch of sponsored logs?



Damn, no love for IronMagLabs?


----------



## oufinny (Sep 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Damn, no love for IronMagLabs?



Yeah show some tact. Halo for her is making a lot of women happy and it is legal, might want to check those statements. We have a log on Orbits forum showing exactly how effective it is and it is completely unsponsored. All of the IML products I have used are legit, from a company that charges more than anyone on the basis of "quality", you are  the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## Saney (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not advanced.. i'm fat and use Tren to help keep away the fat when I do cake binges..

but i'll try it!


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 12, 2012)

Saney said:


> i'm fat and use Tren to help keep away the fat when I do cake binges..



Does that work?   PM me


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Damn, no love for IronMagLabs?



Quote number one and two have nothing to do with IronMagLabs, so I am unsure why they were included.

The quote in the middle was not even a post from this forum, so I have no idea why it would be brought here for any reason other than stirring a bit of shit in this thread. What you left out, however, was how your rep had made multiple posts attacking our product in a thread about our product. I found irony in the fact that he was claiming price gauging, for reasons that I stated. I have no problem with women running cycles, and no problem with IronMagLabs meeting that market (very smart to do so). But when a rep decides to attack our pricing structure, I will easily note that Halo for Her costs the same as most other halodrol clones, yet contains less actives.I don't hide behind my comments. I don't like the product. That doesn't mean I do not like IronMagLabs, and I never implied I do. I have friends that have run IML cycles and been more than satisfied, and I consider their other offerings pretty good. 

The only other comment I may have ever made about IML concerns the balls to release ostarin, but it isn't an attack on the company, it is literally pointing out that whoever runs your company has a big swinging set, because I know I wouldn't be able to do it if I owned a company. It is the same shit I give board admin on PHF when he announces trestolone acetate powder as a product offering. Doesn't mean I don't use PHF products or recommend them to others.


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 12, 2012)

**Grabs popcorn**


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 12, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> **Grabs popcorn**


There is no popcorn to be had. I have respect for both heavyiron and Oufinny, whether it is mutual or not. I also refuse to engage in a back and forth in this thread that I found unnecessary.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Sep 12, 2012)

Halo for her has helped a lot of my female clients!

Halo Extreme is working very well w/ me right now!

I have to say, I've always been a skeptic when it comes to PH's, mimickers, precursors, etc.. But this Halo is working very well!


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 12, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> Quote number one and two have nothing to do with IronMagLabs, so I am unsure why they were included.
> 
> The quote in the middle was not even a post from this forum, so I have no idea why it would be brought here for any reason other than stirring a bit of shit in this thread. What you left out, however, was how your rep had made multiple posts attacking our product in a thread about our product. I found irony in the fact that he was claiming price gauging, for reasons that I stated. I have no problem with women running cycles, and no problem with IronMagLabs meeting that market (very smart to do so). But when a rep decides to attack our pricing structure, I will easily note that Halo for Her costs the same as most other halodrol clones, yet contains less actives.I don't hide behind my comments. I don't like the product. That doesn't mean I do not like IronMagLabs, and I never implied I do. I have friends that have run IML cycles and been more than satisfied, and I consider their other offerings pretty good.
> 
> The only other comment I may have ever made about IML concerns the balls to release ostarin, but it isn't an attack on the company, it is literally pointing out that whoever runs your company has a big swinging set, because I know I wouldn't be able to do it if I owned a company. It is the same shit I give board admin on PHF when he announces trestolone acetate powder as a product offering. Doesn't mean I don't use PHF products or recommend them to others.



Fair enough brother.

btw, I was surprised by both the IML rep and your responses. Seems like maybe both you guys might learn from this.


----------



## Saney (Sep 13, 2012)

If i ever take the time to read other people's shitty posts and find attacks on a Sponsor, I'll Ban Thee!!! and you'll be begging Gay Prince to come back.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 13, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Damn, no love for IronMagLabs?



Got mad love for you guys, love OstaRx and can always trust what you put into your products just like us


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 13, 2012)

Off-topic...

But I hate to see female BIKINI competitors using Halodrol....those ladies do not even need muscle mass to be competitive,.,

I dont blame them entirely... I blame their ignorant, shitty 'trainers'....

-Matt


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 13, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Off-topic...
> 
> But I hate to see female BIKINI competitors using Halodrol....those ladies do not even need muscle mass to be competitive,.,
> 
> ...



Halo 4 her will spare LBM while in a calorie deficit so not sure the product is adding a whole lot of muscle to bikini girls especially given the dose/conversion rate..


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 13, 2012)

I am leaving that as is, I know nothing about competitive female sports.

Back to the topic at hand, did you guys work something out for a log?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes we did.
Matt got ahold of me and we are working out some details of where he wants the log, etc.
Thanks again Matt.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 14, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> Yes we did.
> Matt got ahold of me and we are working out some details of where he wants the log, etc.
> Thanks again Matt.



Glad to hear it


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 14, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> Yes we did.
> Matt got ahold of me and we are working out some details of where he wants the log, etc.
> Thanks again Matt.



Awesome man, look forward to following.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 17, 2012)

To those that didn't get choosen for this, it seems Matt has a new offer up. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/170509-those-who-actually-come-off-gear.html


----------



## Roaddkingg (Sep 17, 2012)

The only thing I'm not sure of at this point is where to begin the log.
Most items will be MLG's and I want to give credit to androhard aswell.
So maybe I should title it MLG and androhard Log.
Any thoughts? Matt wants me to get the intro going before he sends out the trial pack to be tested.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 18, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> The only thing I'm not sure of at this point is where to begin the log.
> Most items will be MLG's and I want to give credit to androhard aswell.
> So maybe I should title it MLG and androhard Log.
> Any thoughts? Matt wants me to get the intro going before he sends out the trial pack to be tested.


That would be fine. We want you to be as transparent as possible so people do not get the wrong impression.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 21, 2012)

Looking forward to these logs starting soon


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 21, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> The only thing I'm not sure of at this point is where to begin the log.
> Most items will be MLG's and I want to give credit to androhard aswell.
> So maybe I should title it MLG and androhard Log.
> Any thoughts? Matt wants me to get the intro going before he sends out the trial pack to be tested.



ROaddking ---

Link your log to this thread for people to follow bro.

Hope you get good lean, hard gains...

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 22, 2012)

Here it is: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/mlg-pharma/170569-mlg-androhard-log.html


----------



## plifter198 (Sep 23, 2012)

are u lookin for anyone else to try and log for it?


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 24, 2012)

plifter198 said:


> are u lookin for anyone else to try and log for it?


I don't believe so at this time, but we do have coupons to offer if you are interested in logging.


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 25, 2012)

plifter198 said:


> are u lookin for anyone else to try and log for it?



plifter 

What is your hormone experience? You got any pictures? I assume a powerlifter?

What are your goals? 

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 25, 2012)

I may have been mistaken, hopefully you guys can work something out.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 1, 2012)

Guess he;'s not interested???

-Matt


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 1, 2012)

Primordial Performance makes good products, their superdrone and dermacrine were the shit.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm exited about the androhard and todays workout was fabulous. 
If you'd care to check out the log the link is posted above.


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 1, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> Primordial Performance makes good products, their superdrone and dermacrine were the shit.





Roaddkingg said:


> I'm exited about the androhard and todays workout was fabulous.
> If you'd care to check out the log the link is posted above.


Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 1, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> I'm exited about the androhard and *todays workout was fabulous*.
> If you'd care to check out the log the link is posted above.


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 4, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> Primordial Performance makes good products, their superdrone and dermacrine were the shit.




If you want Dermacrine to live on and if you would still endorse it and know any friends who liked it --

email dermacrinecustomer@gmail.com so we know people still show love for it

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 4, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> If you want Dermacrine to live on and if you would still endorse it and know any friends who liked it --
> 
> email dermacrinecustomer@gmail.com so we know people still show love for it
> 
> -Matt




Guys, if you want Dermacrine to remain on the market, now is a time to voice your opinion.


----------

